
Five Cities Beloved by Digital Nomads - ytNumbers
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20160524-five-cities-beloved-by-digital-nomads
======
geomark
Good luck with Thailand. The military junta is close to instituting MITM on
all internet communications.[1] They don't even care that it will break online
banking and every other business that relies on secure communication. I guess
digital nomads will be fine as long as they don't mind that they won't be able
to connect securely to their bank, server, AWS, etc.

[1]
[http://www.bangkokpost.com/opinion/opinion/993937/internet-l...](http://www.bangkokpost.com/opinion/opinion/993937/internet-
laws-a-time-bomb)

~~~
Canada
Upvoted because it's good to bring attention to this idiocy, but I don't think
the Thai government is going to try breaking the internet. Everyone is hooked
on foreign services. Even supporters of the powers that be will go nuts if
stuff like Google, Facebook or Tinder stopped working. It's not China,
Thailand cannot hope to force everyone to use some local service instead.

------
reustle
I've never once heard of someone saying that Miami (or Puerto Viejo or
Florianópolis) was a good place as a nomad (not even on my radar), and I've
been in the "circuit" for almost 2 years now.

~~~
bogomipz
Agreed, putting Miami there is a bit of a joke. I am curious what is and has
been on your radar for digital nomads and what you think the list should be.

~~~
reustle
Pieter does a pretty good job of taking the list with his NomadList website.
It's hard to say here are best cities because people have different wants and
tastes. Some like beaches, some like cities, etc.

------
joelrunyon
This is a good idea for a post, but I'm suprised at the list.

Suprised they left out:

-Ho Chi Minh City (huge number of nomads here)

-Bangkok (same thing)

-Prague (the thailand of europe)

-Bali (the original eat, pray, love)

-Medellin (every nomad in South America is here)

~~~
CuriouslyC
Prague is no longer cheap, and the food isn't so good there. Budapest is
cheaper, fewer tourists and better food. The only thing Prague still has going
for it is super cheap high quality beer.

~~~
joelrunyon
By any western standard, Prague is cheap.

------
corv
[https://nomadlist.com/](https://nomadlist.com/)

~~~
pythonscheme
How do they compute the favoribility of a city?

Yekaterinburg, Russia:

English Speaking: bad

Free WiFi: bad

Friendly to Foreigners: bad

Racial Tolerance: bad

Gay Friendly: bad

New Orleans, USA:

The only bad thing is the absence of free WiFi in the city. Yet, Ekaterinburg
is apparently 12% better than New Orleans. How so?

~~~
manmal
Must be the low living and coworking costs.

------
teh_klev
Linky for those of in the UK and not allowed to see this:

[http://archive.is/uNaEf](http://archive.is/uNaEf)

~~~
e40
Why would bbc.com be off limits to those in the UK? I've never heard this.

~~~
scholia
The BBC says:

We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our
international service and is not funded by the licence fee. It is run
commercially by BBC Worldwide, a wholly-owned subsidiary of the BBC, the
profits made from it go back to BBC programme-makers to help fund great new
BBC programmes. You can find out more about BBC Worldwide and its digital
activities at www.bbcworldwide.com.

------
bogomipz
This link doesn't work, despite not being in the UK, I get:

"We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our
international service and is not funded by the licence fee. "

------
djscram
Medellin is a really great place for Digital Nomads.

------
superuser2
Where do digital nomads sleep? I can't imagine that they're signing year-long
leases, or that apartments are happy about transient foreign sub-letters
dropping in and out. So you have to be rich enough to sleep in hotels every
night? I guess there's AieBnb now, but what did they do before that?

~~~
icebraining
I can't say I know any digital nomad, but as a landlord myself, I wouldn't
mind as long as they paid upfront and a bit over market price. Considering the
difference in purchasing power, this should be affordable.

------
mixmastamyk
I've only been to Floripa from this list---took a surfing class on the north
part of the island. It is lovely, but was just a bit too sparse for my taste.
You'll want a car unless you enjoy 30 minute bus rides among the multiple
neighborhoods.

------
codecamper
I've been to Puerto Viejo & I can tell you... There is nothing there. Well.
there were a lot of mosquitos. And very cheap cocaine (i'm not so into that
stuff). I guess $6 cocaine might make you very productive?

------
IIAOPSW
"digital nomad" is my dream lifestyle. But one of the major drawbacks longterm
is rent vs mortgage. Most societies are structured in a way that wants you to
settle down. While monthly rent v. monthly mortgage payments might be similar
in cost, and both fix the "where do I sleep" problem, after 30 years one
leaves you with equity and the other does not. I wish there was something
similar to a co-op where owning part of a company entitled me to a room just
not any particular room. E.g owning type A stock lets me use a type A room in
any city I happen to be in.

------
trentmb
What do these folks do for things that require an address? Do hey just have a
PO box they check infrequently?

~~~
joelrunyon
EarthClassMail.com

~~~
trentmb
Thanks!

